# listen monkeys



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if you dont have anything positive or relevant to say on a thread........ dont.
this is your only warning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

Ah, C’mon Tide... We were just startin’ to get along.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Spanish mackerel are on fire over hard bottom. Use pink hogies with erratic retrieve.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Spanish mackerel are on fire over hard bottom. Use pink hogies with erratic retrieve.


Man I love that fishing report generator!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just have to ask...did I do that?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

anytide said:


> if you dont have anything positive or relevant to say on a thread........ dont.
> this is your only warning.


So if it's positive or relevant it's good? Or does it have to be positive AND relevant?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I just really want to know if BB reeaallly likes my posts.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

How about the moderators start moving all the recently posted personal crap from "General Discussion" to "Off Topic" where it belongs.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm offended being referred to as a monkey


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Makes sense because it's a big circus sometimes and @anytide is the ring leader.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

You F’ers crack me up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

Drifter said:


> I just really want to know if BB reeaallly likes my posts.


Only the ones I like.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Y


Boatbrains said:


> You F’ers crack me up!


That’s better than crackers f ing u up


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> How about the moderators start moving all the recently posted personal crap from "General Discussion" to "Off Topic" where it belongs.


I concur


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

and tone it down with the profanity... there are younger viewers here.
this means you !


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> I'm offended being referred to as a monkey


I actually thought that it was an insult to monkies!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

anytide said:


> and tone it down with the profanity... there are younger viewers here.
> this means you !


I think that one was only for Smack! LOL!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lay off the Jack, Francis!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

anytide said:


> if you dont have anything positive or relevant to say on a thread........ dont.
> this is your only warning.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just have to ask...did I do that?


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

anytide said:


> and tone it down with the profanity... there are younger viewers here.
> this means you !


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on ladies. No profanity?







Who doesn’t use it fishing? I see no issue using an abbreviation.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> View attachment 123900


Like what?


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Anytide don’t ban me for this but it was hard to pass up - I appreciate what you do.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Funny whoever developed this meme obviously couldn’t spell.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

'tide....driving to work this morning, had a thought.
I know, unusual occurrence before the caffiene kicks in. 
All these years I've been a bit of an anti-social SOB.
I despise lines and crowds and gatherings of any sort...
turns out that anti-social behavior is a survival skill when ya' use it's new name.

Social distancing, eh? 

Think I covered it with that post...irrelevant and profane.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> Lay off the Jack, Francis!


violators will be shot....... survivors will be shot again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> violators will be shot....... survivors will be shot again.


The double tap


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 124124


Yeah we are about as controllable.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

does that include chittums?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I love Microskiff but it would be great if we all could refrain from profanity. At the end of the day, most all of us fish, like the outdoors, and skiffs. We do have young readers so we have to ask ourselves what kind of example are we setting for them with all this political banter and anger? At the end of the day, we all need to be able to express our opinions without taking offense and lashing out a someone who offended us. Let's take the high road and keep MS great.
All the best,
Matt


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> I love Microskiff but it would be great if we all could refrain from profanity. At the end of the day, most all of us fish, like the outdoors, and skiffs. We do have young readers so we have to ask ourselves what kind of example are we setting for them with all this political banter and anger? At the end of the day, we all need to be able to express our opinions without taking offense and lashing out a someone who offended us. Let's take the high road and keep MS great.
> All the best,
> Matt


You are right, we know better. I will keep it PG from now on and hope that most follow. Last thing we need is to have to be regulated and censored like children. In times like these we need to stick together and stop the name calling. If there is someone that you absolutely can’t stomach their posts, click their profile and click ignore, pretty simple. I have used it a few times recently and it already made a difference in my reading pleasure. 
We all love to fish (I hope) and should try to get along because trying times are on our doorstep.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Let me get this straight. You can't say f*ck, sh*t, c*ck, or b*alls but you can pimp your eBay listings for free or join the forum and list your junk for sale same day without even saying hello? 

Welcome to microskiff where the likes don't matter and the rules are only suggestions.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Ebay spam

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-scout-sportfish-175.77544/

Shimano Torsa 16 Fishing Reel

Garmin echoMAP CHIRP 94sv with ClearVu transducer

Marcum LX-9 Color 8" LCD Sonar / Camera System

Kristal Fishing XL621 With Handle Deep Drop Electric Reel

LOOP Cross SW 9' 8 weight medium fast fly rod

Scott G2 844/4 Fly Fishing Rod. 8'4" 4wt. W/ Tube and Sock

ROSS Reels Evolution 3 Fly Fishing Reel Black w/ Spare Spool EUC


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Let me get this straight. You can't say f*ck, sh*t, c*ck, or b*alls but you can pimp your eBay listings for free or join the forum and list your junk for sale same day without even saying hello?
> 
> Welcome to microskiff where the likes don't matter and the rules are only suggestions.


Man it happens everywhere. I’m on a truck forum with different engine sections and people create a profile, ask how to fix their truck, six people explain how to troubleshoot and links to resources and you never see much more past post 2 from them and most of the time not even a thanks or an update on if they found out if the information helped. 
I think the eBay pimps are worse than that though...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Billy Pate Anti-Reverse Salmon Fly Reel. RHW

Hatch Finatic Gen 2 Fly Reel 9 Plus Black Mid Arbor

Hardy Perfect Spey Fly Fishing Reel Wide Spool 4" In Great Shape

Sage 505L Fly Reel Made By Hardy Bros

TIBOR BILLY PATE BONEFISH RIGHT HAND

Nautilus CCF-X2 10/12 Fly Reel (Black / Red) w Spare Spool

Nautilus NV-G 7/8 Fly Reel. Custom Limited Key Lime Color w/ Box

Billy Pate Bonefish Fly Reel

Garmin ECHOMAP Plus 94SV Touchscreen ChartPlotter - Head Unit Only

Nautilus NV-G 8/9 Fly Reel (Silver) (Freshly Lined)

Billy Pate Marlin Reel - LHR with Backing


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m on a saltwater aquarium forum and they won’t even let you post items for sale or view certain threads until you’ve reached a minimum post count.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

GaG8tor said:


> I’m on a saltwater aquarium forum and they won’t even let you post items for sale or view certain threads until you’ve reached a minimum post count.


That's because the scum bags at Vertical Scope aren't around to shove advertisements in your face. They were the absolute worse thing to happen to this forum.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If this gets me banned so be it...

CarbonMediaGroup


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

The only way I ever see ads on here is by clicking on a link from a notification in my email. Never thought of it much but it’s really nice not to see ads all over here


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> Ebay spam
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-scout-sportfish-175.77544/
> 
> ...


Bam


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

GaG8tor said:


> The only way I ever see ads on here is by clicking on a link from a notification in my email. Never thought of it much but it’s really nice not to see ads all over here


Chrome/ Ad block
No ads.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

anytide said:


> Chrome/ Ad block
> No ads.


That aws cookie is a cruel mofo.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

anytide said:


> Chrome/ Ad block
> No ads.


Yup. Safari + AdBlock and never any ads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

The ads don’t bother me. At least with the algorithms, the ads are stuff I have already done an online search for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

anytide said:


> Chrome/ Ad block
> No ads.


Don't ads pay for the site?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

..........i dont want to see them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Aldoni said:


> Don't ads pay for the site?


Yep. Just ask @anytide about his compensation.


----------



## jwh70 (Oct 25, 2011)

anytide said:


> if you dont have anything positive or relevant to say on a thread........ dont.
> this is your only warning.


I agree.This was supposed to be a forum for boating and fishing and I love how people put politics on here. Its getting like fakebook.Lifes to short have fun and enjoy the time we have.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Ya'll have to admit that Anytide has been more than fair and sure could put some of us out to pasture for the cra... stuff we type. Like my bad habit of using too many periods


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

spring cleaning is soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

anytide said:


> spring cleaning is soon.


Dang, you are gonna force me to use my alter ego.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Dang, you are gonna force me to use my alter ego.


Woah BB is a guest?!  got the Ax?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

anytide said:


> ..........i dont want to see them.


Every so often I'll search for hot Russian women so when I log back into Microskiff, the sidebars on my display are filled with pics of good looking women instead of stupid fly fishing stuff


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Every so often I'll search for hot Russian women so when I log back into Microskiff, the sidebars on my display are filled with pics of good looking women instead of stupid fly fishing stuff


IT genius.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

So to clarify, like 90% of what I post is irrelevant, poorly thought out and/or off topic. I try not to use potty words and I only post the dankest of memes. Am I still good?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn, I leave you guys alone for a few weeks and return to this!!!! Just one question @anytide what type of monkeys are we dealing with? Rabid meat eaters or the herpes filled ones running wild in parts of Florida? I’m truly astonished with you all. running people off and cussing like a bully on the playground. Who the fk do we think we are???


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Bastages!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> Who the .. do we think we are???


MOM... is that you?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

for those of you with 95% of your posts are on political threads and bashing.
go hang somewhere else..... spring is here.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> So to clarify, like 90% of what I post is irrelevant, poorly thought out and/or off topic. I try not to use potty words and I only post the dankest of memes. Am I still good?


#63 in this thread but #1 in our hearts.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Every so often I'll search for hot Russian women so when I log back into Microskiff, the sidebars on my display are filled with pics of good looking women instead of stupid fly fishing stuff


 Thank you. Not everyday, that a stranger on the internet changes your life for the better.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

anytide said:


> for those of you with


_*goose cooking*_ time approaches???


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> So to clarify, like 90% of what I post is irrelevant, poorly thought out and/or off topic. I try not to use potty words and I only post the dankest of memes. Am I still good?


looks like just barely. I’m going to have to get a calculator out. Lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

anytide said:


> ttt


You are having too much fun with this one


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> You are having too much fun with this one


Easy you're new here you may get banned.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Easy you're new here you may get banned.


Bwahaha, whatever will be will be!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Bwahaha, whatever will be will be!


You act like you're royalty like boatbrains rip.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You act like you're royalty like boatbrains rip.


Man, that dude was an ass!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Man, that dude was an ass!


Agreed good riddance.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get off my thread.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

anytide said:


> get off my thread.


We are the monkeys so it's really our thread. But I'm leaving now.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You act like you're royalty like boatbrains rip.


Man, that dude was an ass!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

anytide said:


> ttt


I thought this was a typo what’s it mean


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Tax, tag and title.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Drifter said:


> I thought this was a typo what’s it mean


To the top same as a bump


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Table The Taboos?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no more corona virus/ china/ political threads for awhile.
this means you .....



yes micro-communism at its finest.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

anytide said:


> no more corona virus/ china/ political threads for awhile.
> this means you .....
> 
> 
> ...


Dropping the hammer...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's a new avatar for you


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

coming soon.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

flyclimber said:


> Dropping the hammer...


...and sickle


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

RIP skiffchan/pol/
To be honest, I haven't even looked at Go Mr. President in ages. There's too much arguing going on and I already have a wife if I want to hear that.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> RIP skiffchan/pol/
> To be honest, I haven't even looked at Go Mr. President in ages. There's too much arguing going on and I already have a wife if I want to hear that.


There's a potential fight brewing between the East Cape Navy and the Ankona boys on that EVOx vs Heron thread, might be worth watching. I am thinking all it would take is a "HB is better than both" post to set the whole thing off. You know what to do...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> There's a potential fight brewing between the East Cape Navy and the Ankona boys on that EVOx vs Heron thread, might be worth watching. I am thinking all it would take is a "HB is better than both" post to set the whole thing off. You know what to do...


I can't pull that off because everyone knows I'm poor and cant afford any of the skiffs mentioned!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> I can't pull that off because everyone knows I'm poor and cant afford any of the skiffs mentioned!


You made your own bed (having kids) now you have to lay in it! Lol I know first hand.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey hey were the monkeys 
People say we monkey around
Were to busy singing to bring anybody down.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

makin moves said:


> You made your own bed (having kids) now you have to lay in it! Lol I know first hand.


He is the somalipirate what do you expect. I am just surprised he only has one wife.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...onavirus-blood-samples-in-india-idUSKBN2351KV


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what are you doing in india?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> what are you doing in india?


Looking for that insanely durable red dot paint, it must be good shit...need to reverse engineer it for a skiff deck coating.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Are foul words in a language other than English okay? For example Scheiße?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> He is the somalipirate what do you expect. I am just surprised he only has one wife.


Can we count ex wives?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

makin moves said:


> You made your own bed (having kids) now you have to lay in it! Lol I know first hand.


Screwed himself out of a boat, he did. When we learned that my wife was pregnant with our second child, the first thing out of my mouth was "I'll have to sell my boat".


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

FlyBy said:


> Screwed himself out of a boat, he did. When we learned that my wife was pregnant with our second child, the first thing out of my mouth was "I'll have to sell my boat".


Mine was "we're going to need a bigger boat" as I was literally in the garage just finishing up redoing the one I had just bought. Wonderful problem to have!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine told me we should get another boat, but we can't sell the 17T. She said we should keep it for solo trips and for when we have a sitter. She also buys ammo by the case so she's odd.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Mine told me we should get another boat, but we can't sell the 17T. She said we should keep it for solo trips and for when we have a sitter. She also buys ammo by the case so she's odd.


If she’s even remotely attractive you better hold on real tight to that one buddy! She’s a keeper!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> If she’s even remotely attractive you better hold on real tight to that one buddy! She’s a keeper!


I guess she cleans up ok sometimes.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

short memories........
all the nasty language and bs needs to stop.
even after you delete it i still see it.
this means you!
😶


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what did I miss? there was a post last night that disappeared...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

devrep said:


> what did I miss? there was a post last night that disappeared...


theres going to be a lot of things disappearing......


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

anytide said:


> theres going to be a lot of things disappearing......


Yeah like our retirement and freedoms.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this is not about retirement / freedom / or censorship. its about personal attacks on this site.
if you dont know the difference,, shove off.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ShallowMinded84 said:


> Censorship


so you want an out of control website that's all mudslinging.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Aside from personal threats or a few choice curse words I say let them fly if you can't stand the heat you know the rest. I agree the off topic has gotten heated lately. Let's all go fishing.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’m totally against censorship, but, this is a privately owned forum and the owner has a right to keep the content clean! You have a right to free speech in most venues but you can’t come into a workplace, etc and just say what you wish. Thanks @anytide.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

anytide said:


>


What now?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

man, this party died


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> I’m totally against censorship, but, this is a privately owned forum and the owner has a right to keep the content clean! You have a right to free speech in most venues but you can’t come into a workplace, etc and just say what you wish. Thanks @anytide.


Got any more arguments?


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Got any more arguments?


You want room 12A, next door


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

anytide said:


> even after you delete it *i still see it.*


OK mom 
When I was little she made you think she had eyes in the back of her head


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

finbully said:


> Are foul words in a language other than English okay? For example Scheiße?


You forgot Du kleinen before. Hell for a few years I thought my cousin’s name was du kleinen..🤣


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

I learned my lesson from my spankin lol! Thx anytide, also I sent u an email about some mounts I need made if u can do it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if your here to troll the off topic section and create endless political threads ... your gone. 
this is not the place for you.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

anytide said:


> if your here to troll the off topic section and create endless political threads ... your gone.
> this is not the place for you.



Forgive me, O Great Anytide. I appreciate what you do but the weather has sucked so bad here that I haven't fished since Dec. 15 and the political fiasco has been on my mind. As soon as I can fish I'll be posting about that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m here for fishing, boats and bubble gum...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

anytide said:


> if your here to troll the off topic section and create endless political threads ... your gone.
> this is not the place for you.


Well damn, now I gotta find something else to do on the www!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

thank you anytide.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Well damn, now I gotta find something else to do on the www!🤣🤣🤣


There is always gay Asian midget porn with unicorns Jc


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

anytide said:


> if your here to troll the off topic section and create endless political threads ... your gone.
> this is not the place for you.





iMacattack said:


> thank you anytide.


For what? Any left leaning posts get warnings, no such warnings for the right leaning stuff! Get in a pissing match with one of the more established members ( Smackdaddy53) and I end up getting blocked from threads because I don’t own a Maverick? Pledging to myself to not even view “Off Topic” threads.Had to rejoin under a new name (I was a past member over 5 years)! Have over 700 posts since rejoining 6 months ago removed (funny thing though, I did notice that a positive post that I made about Anytide’s products wasn’t removed)! This is a great forum, its just too bad that the “rules” are not consistent! Waiting for the “banned member” label!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your an idiot.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

anytide said:


> your an idiot.


You're
Unless someone had ownership of said idiot.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

That


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> For what? Any left leaning posts get warnings, no such warnings for the right leaning stuff! Get in a pissing match with one of the more established members ( Smackdaddy53) and I end up getting blocked from threads because I don’t own a Maverick? Pledging to myself to not even view “Off Topic” threads.Had to rejoin under a new name (I was a past member over 5 years)! Have over 700 posts since rejoining 6 months ago removed (funny thing though, I did notice that a positive post that I made about Anytide’s products wasn’t removed)! This is a great forum, its just too bad that the “rules” are not consistent! Waiting for the “banned member” label!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

jackson man said:


> For what? Any socialist leaning posts get warnings, no such warnings for the freedom leaning stuff! Get in a pissing match with one of the more established members ( Smackdaddy53) and I end up getting blocked from threads because I don’t own a Maverick? Pledging to myself to not even view “Off Topic” threads.Had to rejoin under a new name (I was a past member over 5 years)! Have over 700 posts since rejoining 6 months ago removed (funny thing though, I did notice that a positive post that I made about Anytide’s products wasn’t removed)! This is a great forum, its just too bad that the “rules” are not consistent! Waiting for the “banned member” label!


Fixed it for you. 😁


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

4chan has an outdoors board; I suppose we could all migrate there.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> 4chan has an outdoors board; I suppose we could all migrate there.


go check it out.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

anytide said:


> go check it out.


Is that nice? No, it is not.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

really .... let us know.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

anytide said:


> really .... let us know.


In that case, I can proudly give a full report. There is always a fishing thread up, but a lot of it is freshwater. There are a handful of saltwater fly guys that are pretty decent. Comments are anonymous and moderation is lax so you can say pretty much whatever tickles your fancy. The converse is that it makes the Go Mr. President thread look like a tea party at the rotary club.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

isnt that special... 
take smack with you.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

anytide said:


> isnt that special...
> take smack with you.


Nah, I'll stick around until the ban.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m out for a while, ya’ll have fun! MS has gotten too toxic and apparently one sided for me these days. Will check back in when both the left and right extremes are gone. If I’m not welcome after this comment then so long for good. I’ll just find someone else with a server! Rock on for now, I got boats to build anyway!🤘🏻


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Can't we just get back to the old days of Sawley and Chittum bashing flame wars?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes please.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> I’m out for a while, ya’ll have fun! MS has gotten too toxic and apparently one sided for me these days. Will check back in when both the left and right extremes are gone. If I’m not welcome after this comment then so long for good. I’ll just find someone else with a server! Rock on for now, I got boats to build anyway!🤘🏻


you big baby.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

anytide said:


> you big baby.


That’s me!😉


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you aint going anywhere...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

At midnight, I will turn into a pumkin!🎃


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

WHAT THE LITTERAL FK HAS HAPPENED TO MICROSKIFF??? I USED TO COME ON HERE TO ESCAPE THE BULLSHIT OF THE DAY. NOW ITS SEEMS THERES PRESSURE FROM SOMEHWERE TO LIMIT FREEDOM OF SPEECH AND GUYS JUST BEING GUYS. IF SOMEONE DIDNT LIKE SOMTHING YOU JUST SHOVED OFF AND POLED ELSEWHERE. NOW WE GET BANNED?? WHAT HAPPENED TO THE WORST THING ON HERE WAS @BOATBRAINS HAVING 3 LOGINS BECAUSE HE STARTED ARGUING WITH SOMEONE? NOW WE HAVE PEOPLE BEING KICKED OUT..... I UNDERSTAND IT, OVER 74MILLION PEOPLE FOLLOWED THE RULES AND VOTED THE LAWFULLY WAY. WE WERE ALL DOUBLE CROSSED, NOW ALL OF US ARE FEELING THE PAIN. DIESEL ALONE FROM 11.08.20 WAS $1.80/G NOW I JUST FILLED MY 2500 UP @ $2.79/G. IVE BEEN TOLD FROM A FUEL BUDDY OF MINE THAT IT WILL KEEP UP AND THEN BE EXPECTING NEW "CARBON TAX" ON ALL FUEL JUST TO SAVE THE WORLD...... I GET IT, WE ARE ALL MAD. THOSE THAT DID THING THE HONORABLE WAY FEEL CHEATED (RIGHTFULLY SO) AND THE OTHERS ARE PISSED THAT THE POLOTITICAN WHO'S BEEN IN DC FOR OVER 47 YEARS LIED ABOUT EVERYTHING AND IS TAKING US DOWN A PATH THAT WILL NOT BE GOOD FOR ALL THE WORKING CLASS PEOPLE. BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, TARPON, SNOOK, BONEFISH, REDS, BLACKS, TROUT AND EVEN THOSE STRIPED BASTARDS.... GUYS KEEP THIS PLACE FKNG CORDIAL AND LETS KEEP IT ABOUT FISHING, BOATS, TACKLE AND BIKINI'S!!!!!! THAT CORDIAL LINE GOES FOR THE NEW OWNERS AND OVERSTRESSED MODS AS WELL.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

spring cleaning is over soon.
get a prius.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Rick hambric said:


> WHAT THE LITTERAL FK HAS HAPPENED TO MICROSKIFF??? I USED TO COME ON HERE TO ESCAPE THE BULLSHIT OF THE DAY. NOW ITS SEEMS THERES PRESSURE FROM SOMEHWERE TO LIMIT FREEDOM OF SPEECH AND GUYS JUST BEING GUYS. IF SOMEONE DIDNT LIKE SOMTHING YOU JUST SHOVED OFF AND POLED ELSEWHERE. NOW WE GET BANNED?? WHAT HAPPENED TO THE WORST THING ON HERE WAS @BOATBRAINS HAVING 3 LOGINS BECAUSE HE STARTED ARGUING WITH SOMEONE? NOW WE HAVE PEOPLE BEING KICKED OUT..... I UNDERSTAND IT, OVER 74MILLION PEOPLE FOLLOWED THE RULES AND VOTED THE LAWFULLY WAY. WE WERE ALL DOUBLE CROSSED, NOW ALL OF US ARE FEELING THE PAIN. DIESEL ALONE FROM 11.08.20 WAS $1.80/G NOW I JUST FILLED MY 2500 UP @ $2.79/G. IVE BEEN TOLD FROM A FUEL BUDDY OF MINE THAT IT WILL KEEP UP AND THEN BE EXPECTING NEW "CARBON TAX" ON ALL FUEL JUST TO SAVE THE WORLD...... I GET IT, WE ARE ALL MAD. THOSE THAT DID THING THE HONORABLE WAY FEEL CHEATED (RIGHTFULLY SO) AND THE OTHERS ARE PISSED THAT THE POLOTITICAN WHO'S BEEN IN DC FOR OVER 47 YEARS LIED ABOUT EVERYTHING AND IS TAKING US DOWN A PATH THAT WILL NOT BE GOOD FOR ALL THE WORKING CLASS PEOPLE. BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, TARPON, SNOOK, BONEFISH, REDS, BLACKS, TROUT AND EVEN THOSE STRIPED BASTARDS.... GUYS KEEP THIS PLACE FKNG CORDIAL AND LETS KEEP IT ABOUT FISHING, BOATS, TACKLE AND BIKINI'S!!!!!! THAT CORDIAL LINE GOES FOR THE NEW OWNERS AND OVERSTRESSED MODS AS WELL.


Hey damn it, we only had two handles! The third was an imposter!🤣


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no one gets banned because they disagree. get it right.
the reasons were stated.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

anytide said:


> spring cleaning is over soon.
> get a prius.


My 6’4” & 280# ass don’t fit in cars. Hence the truck... and it would be pretty damn hard to pull my gooseneck with steel loaded on it with a Prius. 
not just that, I love the sound of my turbo.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

These turn of events just further proves that politics and most things do not mix.

Why not just change the off topic section to “Jet Skis Suck”? Now there is something we can all agree on.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this is a PG boating forum.
if all you do is post on off topic / political threads go elsewhere.


----------

